# "We have too many books."



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

"We have too many books." This is what my sister told me when I was trying to figure out what to buy her daughter for her birthday. I didn't even realize it was possible to have too many books--it's not like they are all the same book! The amazing thing is that they have a zillion toys. Seriously, the house is overrun with toys. It just makes me sad that my sister would prefer to get more toys for her daughter than books.







I'll probably end up buying clothes, although she has plenty of that, too. What in the world do you get a child who has everything? I'm too far to give the gift of time. Otherwise I could take her out for a special day.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, when I read the thread title I thought, "Too many? How can you have too many books?"

Sorry I don't have any ideas for you.


----------



## crazylady (Mar 18, 2008)

I always think that you can have more books! I constantly think we have too many toys but not books! Good Luck!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Hmmmm...I guess I'll be the dissenter here. I think you CAN have too many. Once the kids' bookcases are full, there's nowhere else for books to go. We visit the library every two weeks and stock up there. (I also routinely weed out books that we don't use and donate them to the library.)

That said, I find there are always books on our lists because the kids are getting older and ready for the next stage of books. But, I still do believe that you can absolutely have too many!
-e


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there a zoo or indoor play zone or something nearby that a membership to might be a good gift? With winter coming on, an indoor activity the family could do together could be really nice (although perhaps too pricey).

Tjej


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd hate to hear what your sister has to say about our house... Sometimes I think we _live_ in a library.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I think we have too many books. We have a 3 shelf bookshelf completely full plus a tote full of books that no longer fit on the bookshelf. And that's CHILDRENS books, ya know the 1/8 of an inch thick ones...

But I'd never discourage books!! It's just hard finding a title we don't already own.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We had too many books. When we moved to the other side of the country, we offloaded three bookcases full, and whilst the collection has rebuilt, we've been more responsible about only owning (keeping) those that we cherish and want to reread. Considering that there's a lot of crap written for kids, I wouldn't assume anything.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

How old is she? Would something like "consumable" craft supplies be suitable? The sort of things that get used up like paints/paper/glue etc.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

It shouldn't need to be conventional gifts like clothes, books or toys either.

Subscription to a magazine (oh no that's probably books acc. to your sister .

I would hink of something like a precious stone. As a kid I've always been very fascibnated by stones, precious stones, shells. I was so thrilled to get my hands on part of the student stone collection of my uncle's, who is a geologist! I could look through those for hours, or just be really excited about just one particular piece.
And my own kids love to play with stones and shells, we have a small lot of each at home and they also love to soak them in water and see the colour changes amd have them sink, make patterns/puzzles with them.

Or you could get her a small wooden birdhouse which she could decorate and hang in the garden and hopefully be able to watch birds nestling in it.

Think of the uncoventional gifts and you may make a child very happy, too.

Otherwise, a children's watch, or a compass or other explorer tool can all be exciting.
Wind bells/chimes?

...


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I guess I'll be a dissenter here, too. You can have too many books. We have too many books. We have two floor-to ceiling bookcases in every room and some of them have two rows per shelf if they are deep enough. And this is after we took about 3 bookcases of books to Half-Price a few years ago. My dd is almost 8 and she loves to read, but reads fast enough that the books she likes right now are finished in less than 2 hours. I can't justify either buying OR keeping a book for 2 hours of pleasure. So, I can definitely see how your sister might say they have too many books. I also work at a library, so our rule is that books are not bought unless they are informational, in a foreign language that is not easily accessible (we are all multi-lingual), or have sentimental meaning. The rest have to be obtained through the library.

I would buy something consumable and memorable for a gift... a membership to a fun place like the zoo or museum, tickets to an event, etc.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Also, what about an (homemade?) apron to help/play in the kitchen?
A children's cookbook well, a book, but different.
A porcelain 1 person children's dining set.
A beautiful/fun design drinking cup...


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Considering that my kids all tend to latch on to a few books and just want to read/look at those overandoverandover...yeah, we definitely have too many children's books! They never read/look at about 80%(maybe a higher % than that, even) of the books we have.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

Count us in the group of people who have too many books. Both my DH and I are huge readers and that is a gift we have given our children. However, there is simply no more room to put any more books. We have become huge patrons of our local library. Much easier to just check things out and return them than trying to find storage room here. In addition, we have gotten much better about selling the books we do have once we have read them. It is too much stuff!

I guess we would be great candidates for a Kindle but I really like the feeling of holding a book in my hand. Old school.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't really like book gifts because our house is really small.
I love books - don't get me wrong. And would of course be thankful if getting them...
But we seriously don't have the space - and wall mounting isn't an option! (trust me there lmao)... And yeah, he also has plenty of toys but chances are, if hes getting new ones - some old ones are going as well.

I wouldn't just say 'we have too many books' though - we just don't have enough space. For us, the library is where its at! We can get many books - all the time - that don't take up space and can go right back when we are finished with them - or we can get them again and again!...And if we want a book they don't have - they will buy it so they do have it! lol

We just arn't the kind of people to own them though.

Personally - I have become a fan of vouchers. lol In my lazy pregnant state - thats what everyone is getting for Christmas lmao


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

No no, you can never have too many books, only a too-small house or not enough bookshelves...


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I think DH and I at times have been guilty of having too many books. We get sort of random books as gifts or buy something we might just read once and don't really need to keep. We are always weeding out ones to get rid of and trying to use the library more for stuff we aren't sure we really want to keep.

That said, I'd never turn down a new book for the kids, and never think we have enough for them. My daughter loves getting something new to read. I think kids really like novelty when it comes to books because they are constantly seeking out new information. That's why you see all those kids with giant stack of children's books to check out at the library.

Anyway, I wouldn't make too much of it or presume the worst about your sister. Who knows her reasons. But I agree it seems like an odd thing to say. I love some of the ideas you've gotten here for alternative gifts though.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Feel free to peruse the "decluttering" forum- lots of people have "too many books"!!! Sure, it's fine to "live in a library" if you have enough space for all those books and enjoy re-reading the books you own, but that's not true for everybody. I prefer to get books out of the library- when I'm done reading, the books go back! I only buy books when I've read and re-read them numerous times and I'm sure it's something I *want* taking up precious bookshelf space.

If your neice is the kind of girl who reads books once then brings them back to the library and never wants to check out the same book twice, or the kind who reads and re-reads the same 10 books and never looks at another title, ever, then the shelf full of books is "too many." If you tell us how old she is, we can help you brainstorm gift ideas.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
No no, you can never have too many books, only a too-small house or not enough bookshelves...



















I agree. If we had a bigger place and more shelves, I would never ever get rid of any books.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Lol, DH says they won't need to bury me, because i'm sure to die in a book-landslide incident and be both dead AND buried in one.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

We have too many kids books. A 2 x 3 crate full in each of the following rooms - kitchen, library area, living room, our bedroom and DS's room plus two 9 foot high built in shelves and boxes in the junk room.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I say go practical or experiential. Practical ideas... hmmm.. well, winter is coming so maybe hat, scarf, mittens? I recently made dd a hat with cat ears (originally for use as part of her Halloween costume) that she thinks is super cool. Our friend's son has mittens that look like crocodiles complete with toothy mouth that are really cool. I guess my point is that otherwise "boring" things can be fun to receive if they tie into a kid's specific interests.

Experiential: gift certificate for a trip to the movies, zoo, kid's museum, etc. Or could be something crafty that would get used up like paint, modeling clay, glitter glue, etc.

Sorry, I just woke up so I'm not coming up with tons of ideas, but I know there are lots more out there!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I'd give clothes. Or, just buy a simple toy of a kind she likes (doll, or truck, or whatever she's into). If they really like toys, why not?

Another vote for, yes you _can_ have too many books! Ugh, moving books is torturous. After our last move (and knowing we will move again in the next few years), we are determined to keep the book population low. Also, strictly aesthetically speaking, I don't personally enjoy seeing walls of bookcases in my home. It is just visual noise for me. One nice, unstuffed book case in each room is about all I can handle.

I have a library card and know how to use it


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
No no, you can never have too many books, only a too-small house or not enough bookshelves...



















To me, it's like ornaments for our Christmas tree. Dh says we have way too many, can't fit another on there. Um, honey, you just wait 10 years and I'll STILL find places to put more ornaments, lol!

We have 4 8' long shelves in our kitchen using dead space under our bar counter. Then we have a huge entertainment center in our bedroom that has 6 shelves each w/2 layers of books. Then there are 3 shelves in my oldest dd's room filled w/books. There are 2 shelves in my middle dd's room full of books, and in my son's room he's getting quite a collection too. AND we are about to build a wall where my art room/computer room is to make it into a bedroom for our 3 yo dd. The walls are not even in that section so that leaves room for lovely recessed 8" deep shelves!!! Wooohoooo!

Someone just gave us a TRASH bag full of books, and a trash bag full of games, so we'll have somewhere else to put them!

I can ALWAYS find space for more books--kitchen cabinets, bathroom cabinets, under the bed, lol...

All that said, how about something like this for her? You didn't mention her age, so I don't know if this is appropriate. We got it and are making cute little treasure boxes (bought paper mache boxes from Oriental Trading) w/this on it.

http://www.discountschoolsupply.com/...&scategoryid=0


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
No no, you can never have too many books, only a too-small house or not enough bookshelves...









That. We have lots of books and go to the library often. My kids always get a book for a gift because people know we love them.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Depending on the amount of space you have and the number of books, I suppose you can. Though we have a small house and TONS of books and we keep getting more and don't feel like we have too many.

I'd get her art supplies. How old is she? Some scrapbooking type supplies, like scissors that cut fancy edges, could be fun. If she's younger, then maybe play-dough type things, even Moon Sand or Bendaroos or something manipulative like that would be good.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

We go to the library two times a week. I see no reason to own a whole bunch of children's books when I know dd will only be interested in that "level" for one year. I would much rather that the manufacturing process be used on a book that goes to a library that is shared by a whole community rather than just to my one child. Sure, we donate books we no longer use, but then they sit in someone else's house to be used by one child.

We welcome books as gifts. But I have told any relative that asks that dd does have too many books right now and that the gift of a book would be very welcome if it were gifted directly to the library.

Anyway, yes, one can have too many books







We also have too many dolls, stuffed animals, and clothes


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are still set on the gift of reading, make a donation in your niece's name to their local library. You can usually get some sort of certificate or receipt showing the donation. I don't remember how old the niece in question is, so if she's old enough to understand the concept, it would be a nice idea.

I just can't understand how toys would be preferable to books. We have too many toys, and always ask for books. We make donations to the library regularly, and I'm pretty sure I've bought more than a few back from the used book sales held there. Oops...


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

We have too many books. They are on shelves, on tables and desks and on chairs. They are in boxes in our house, they are in boxes in other people's houses. We move and we hold yard sales and sell our cast-offs. We furtively and cowardly stuff the library drop box in the dead of night with more cast-offs.

Somehow we always collect more.

We loooove books and we love reading. For years we've relied on the library for the bulk of our reading, but books are a 'go-to' gift for birthdays, Christmas, etc. and I can never resist the used book table at a market or rummage sale, so they just keep piling up.

When I am shifting the boxes that we haven't unpacked from our last move, and thinking about what a pain they will be during our next move, I also think we have too many books.

Suggestions:

Puppets? Dress up costumes? Terrarium and plants to learn about indoor gardening? Bocce or croquet or badminton set for outdoor use?


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, I think it's possible to have too many books.

And I love books. My parents owned a bookstore while I was growing up, and I worked there in high school, and I worked at another bookstore while I was in college, and I had a career in book publishing until I quit to raise my kids.

There's a lot of garbage published every year. I know, because I worked in the industry. Not every book is interesting or well-written or beautifully illustrated or contains a message I'd like to pass along to my kids. At our house, we have a carefully chosen collection of books that meet these standards. It's much more fun to read books when they're properly stored and there's not a lot of yucky, beat up, tedious junk to wade through while you're looking for your favorite titles.

I'm a big fan of regular decluttering, and that includes books. Besides, there's always the library!

I'd get her some art supplies.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

My dad has too many books. The line all the walls of the living, gathering dust, and take up 1/2 of the garage. He doesn't read them, just keeps buying more at the library's discard shop. Its really starting to look like hoarding.

I like the idea of getting her art supplies.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

We have too many books. We have bookshelves upon bookshelves of books in every room, most of which will never be read again. Last year we made a conscious decision to just stop buying books and to use our library more. We're still (yes, still) in the process of going through all of our books and only keeping books that we love and that we know will be re-read or treasured. The rest of the books have been, or are in the process of, being donated. It's been a wonderful change in our lives, we've saved money, we've all read books we normally might not read (due to the increased library visits) and we have more room in our house! It's also wonderful to look at our bookshelves and only see books we love, instead of paperbacks or bestseller that we enjoyed, but certainly won't enjoy again.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I def think you can have too many books. I have a 4.5 y/o and a 18 mo old, so books are strewn here until Tues all over my house. The books that appeal to the 4.5 y/o don't work for the 18 mo old and vice verse. I frequently declutter my books due to interests and skill levels changing. I don't keep the clothes or toys they outgrow, so why keep the books?

IMO toys vs books, toys are different--we have too many Playmobile pieces and the boys play w/ them daily, independently, and in different ways each time. _Green Eggs and Ham_ is pretty much going to be the same no matter how many times I read it to them, unless the toddler gets to it and rips out some pages.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I have too many books! They're sitting on the floor, after having filled all our bookshelves.







I'm trying to weed out ones I don't want to keep, but I have a thing for reference books... so it's hard for me to ditch ones that I actually use, you know?

As for kids books... I need to weed out the ones we don't use so much, and I'd prefer to get decent literature (instead of junky kids books) but we don't say no to books here.


----------



## Dingletwitz (Nov 4, 2009)

perhaps she was hinting that a bookshelf is a nice gift idea???


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dingletwitz* 
perhaps she was hinting that a bookshelf is a nice gift idea???



















If someone gave us bookshelves as a family gift I would be very happy!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Sometimes I do think we have too many books (and I'm sure there are people who have more than us who don't think it's too many) but I don't like dusting them, or picking them up if they aren't put back on the bookshelf (ahem, 2-year-old)

While my kids like re-reading their books, I don't - so I would rather borrow books or download them from Kindle (says the lady who just ordered two brand new print copies, b/c the price was low.) I do think, eventually when the price comes down a bit, we will get our oldest an e-reader b/c she has asked for one and likes to read several books at once and her bookshelves in her room are full.

That all said, I have already bought (and am buying several more) books as christmas gifts for my kids. I think what I need to do is go thru all the books and donate what won't be re-read... then I won't have an issue with them cluttering up the rooms (or boxes in the garage.)


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

OP back here. I *do* agree it's possible to have too many books. I know a lot of adults, particularly, who have a backlog of books they buy and never get around to reading. And it does get to be a storage problem. I am a heavy library user and generally I don't buy books unless it's something I'll read or use over and over again, like a cookbook or a favorite books of DS. Or if I just can't get the book at the library, which is rare since I have 3 libraries at my disposable, including a university one. Even so, I weed out my personal collection every few years or so.

I was more lamenting the fact that my sister choose the books to pick on.







She probably does have too many books. She also has a stack of Wii games as tall as she is and a basement full of toys. But my sister didn't say anything about those. She could have said they had too much of everything and that college fund donations would be good (totally okay in my family to talk about money and gift suggestions like that). Also--and I understand this is a totally unfair vent--but I feel like the "too many books" problem is my sister's own doing. The reasons she has too many books is because she buys them all the time! It's hard to shop for someone who has so much stuff.

I like the idea of memberships or museum passes, but it's really too expensive since I would feel obligated to buy enough for the entire family to go. The child is 5 yo btw. So far I've picked out an activity book (oops, book), I figure it's ok since it's a "consumable" book. I may just go with the clothes route and choose some larger sizes so it's something she definitely doesn't have too much of. Or I may just go ahead and do the college fund thing, which is practical if not the fun for the kid.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I _love_ reading, but I used to have too many books -- I was really into keeping every book I bought, writing my name in it, keeping track of which friend borrowed which book so I could be sure to get it back, etc. But I let go of that a few years ago, and it was actually really liberating.

I've donated over 300 books to my local library over the past couple of years. I kept the ones I tend to want to read again and again, but the others would be put to better use being enjoyed by others rather than by me hoarding every book I've ever read but never opening them up.

And I'm definitely looking forward to when my DD outgrows the thick board books so that we'll have more room on the kids' bookshelf for more big-kid books. That said, I always welcome a gift of books, but we do have limited space to store them (one large bookshelf each for grown-up books and kid books), and I don't want boxes and piles of them all over the place, as much as I love them and try to foster that love of reading in my kids. I prefer for them to circulate and be used and enjoyed.

ETA: OP, I just read your post #38, and I can definitely see how that'd be irritating. It is strange to be able to find the storage space for zillions of video games and toys but not books. It sounds like something consumable would be the perfect gift for her.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

All of us in my family, DH, DS and I love to read. DS probably has about 100 books, and I'm getting more for him for christmas. I have a nice library for myself here at home and DH has a nice collection aswell.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
I was more lamenting the fact that my sister choose the books to pick on.







She probably does have too many books. She also has a stack of Wii games as tall as she is and a basement full of toys. But my sister didn't say anything about those. She could have said they had too much of everything and that college fund donations would be good (totally okay in my family to talk about money and gift suggestions like that). Also--and I understand this is a totally unfair vent--but I feel like the "too many books" problem is my sister's own doing. The reasons she has too many books is because she buys them all the time! It's hard to shop for someone who has so much stuff.

Or maybe she's trying to tell you what her DD would like the most for a present.

My DD loves getting toys. Books are ordinary everyday things to her. We own too many and we go to the library almost weekly and take out a bunch. Books aren't some special thing that she would be super happy about getting for Christmas. They are just like clothes or food, in other words, they are a staple.

My DD will get some books for Christmas, but they are very carefully selected to not really increase our book load and ones that we know she'll get alot of use from. I'd rather other people didn't buy her books, because I'm sure they'd end up like most of the library books we take out. We'll read them a couple times, she'll know the story and be bored with that book and never ask to read it. There are seriously ~5 books that she wants to read over and over and over. The rest become boring to her.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Audiobooks, then?
You can never have too many books, we have a library in the house, but there are still shelves and shelves of books in the bedrooms, living room, dining room and kitchen as well.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

We have too many books. And too many crappy, boring books at that. I would prefer not to get books as gifts for the kids because they don't really like to re-read them over and over. So we go to the library once a week and at any given time have a bag full of over 50 library books. We read about 5-10 a day so that lasts us about a week.

I just don't see the point of owning a lot of books since they rarely get re-read.

I tried to sell a bunch at a yard sale and couldn't sell ANY. Now, I am thinking I will just donate a bunch to the library.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

We have too many books and are running out of room for them, but I am always happy to buy and receive more, LOL!


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Whenever we have too many books I take the ones we no longer read and donate them. Then we can work on getting too many books again.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
"We have too many books."

I saw the title from new posts and thought "That's possible?"

I just keep buying bookshelves when they become full, or weed out some of the baby books my kids don't enjoy anymore.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
We have too many books. And too many crappy, boring books at that. I would prefer not to get books as gifts for the kids because they don't really like to re-read them over and over. So we go to the library once a week and at any given time have a bag full of over 50 library books. We read about 5-10 a day so that lasts us about a week.

I just don't see the point of owning a lot of books since they rarely get re-read.

I tried to sell a bunch at a yard sale and couldn't sell ANY. Now, I am thinking I will just donate a bunch to the library.

Post them on Paperbackswap! We have "too many" books, about 1,500. Mostly because I like certain obscure titles that you won't find at a library. But I don't keep every single one; I trade them online with other book lovers. Helps reduce waste AND storage space.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

you can possess too much of anything. ownership is highly over rated on this country. And while it is fun to play with the same toy over and over and over again not all people enhjoy reading a book over and over and over again. especially once you get out of board books. I am constantly weeding books out. I mean really. we have a whole library at our disposal. I do not need to store, clean, maintain, clean up, organize, mess with, a thousand books. borrow it, read it, send it back, get another. and yet our house is still over run. I can easily see how someone can accumulate too many books. or toys or clothes.

that said I do not know what to get her.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I'm another one who read the title and said What? No one can have too many books. Too few bookcases? yes. Too many books? no.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Post them on Paperbackswap! We have "too many" books, about 1,500. Mostly because I like certain obscure titles that you won't find at a library. But I don't keep every single one; I trade them online with other book lovers. Helps reduce waste AND storage space.

This might sound silly... but can you swap hardcovers on paperback swap?









My trouble is that there's a bunch of books my kids have outgrown, but now that we're having another I feel like I should save them for the next one... but don't really have a good option for that. Hmmm... maybe I should just ditch them...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
Yeah, when I read the thread title I thought, "Too many? How can you have too many books?"

I have too many books. We have too much clutter, and my books are a big part of it. One wall of my living room is dominated by a huge bookshelf, stacked two deep with books. We have two canning racks crammed into our upstairs hallway closet to hold more of my books. I still have a 2-cube of books that was never unpacked when we moved. I still pick up books when I want one, but books can be a serious space issue.

And, I know many furniture movers. Several of them think that it's easy to have too many books, and they make the word "books" sound like the most vile profanity ever. They're _heavy_.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder if it's more like "We have too many books for me to tell you which ones we already have so you don't duplicate them."

Maybe a zoo pass? Local children's museum?


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

It is very possible to have too many books. When you have 4 or 5 duplicates. When you have boxes upon boxes in the basement that have been forgotten about. Why the need to own so many?

Most public libraries will get you what you want, and pretty quickly. That goes for books, magazines, audiobooks, etc.

I am in the process of selling my book collections because I no longer consider their worth to equal the amount of space they take up.

(It is also possible to have too many toys, clothes, games ,etc. And I think most people have too much of those things in the US)


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I think there is a possibility of having too many books, but I also think that kids get entirely too much stuff in general. If there is no where to put it-there's just too much. I'm also in a de-cluttering mood.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
you can possess too much of anything. ownership is highly over rated on this country. And while it is fun to play with the same toy over and over and over again not all people enhjoy reading a book over and over and over again. especially once you get out of board books. I am constantly weeding books out. I mean really. we have a whole library at our disposal. I do not need to store, clean, maintain, clean up, organize, mess with, a thousand books. borrow it, read it, send it back, get another. and yet our house is still over run. I can easily see how someone can accumulate too many books. or toys or clothes.

that said I do not know what to get her.

omg, this is my sentiments EXACTLY! The only books I really buy are craft books- after I've checked them out of the library several times. Or reference type books. Well, I guess the crafty ones would be reference type books anyway, lol.

You know what I HATE? Scholastic book orders. Yup. Hate them. I can get whatever books I want from the library, for free, and no need to clutter up my house. Yet, my kids come home with several scholastic book orders monthly, and BEG to get tons of books. I take the order form and request the books from the library!

Honestly, I love my computer for storage of all things information, and no need to clutter up the house with them!


----------



## themamamama (Jul 1, 2006)

I love books, but every time DS dumps his entire bookshelf on the floor (every other day or so), I think "We have too many books."

Totally understand your POV, though, OP. I have a sister whose kids have too much of everything, too, and it's hard to know what to get them. I like to make them things when I can, but even then, I know that whatever I've made will soon be lost in the overwhelming piles of stuff.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I'm also in a de-cluttering mood.

I'm in a decluttering mood, in theory. In practice, it totally overwhelms me. Now that I'm done draining my energy level with pregnancy, I'll try to tackle it again. I love Christmas, but I'm actually dreading finding a home for new toys and stuff. That's not a good sign, imo.

I won't get rid of many books, though. I hate the library thing. It just doesn't work for me.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I'm another one who read the title and said What? No one can have too many books. Too few bookcases? yes. Too many books? no.


Yep, me too. I would plop my bed and microwave in the middle of a library and be perfectly happy.









But lots of people don't share that sentiment.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it comes down to there being a difference between kids/adults who like to reread books and people who don't.

There are very few books that I have read more than once. Even in the ones that I own. I'd say ~20 that I have read again. And those ones I read and read and read. But all the other books sit unused on my shelves. My DD is the same way. Given the choice between her box of library books and the ones on the shelf, she'll pick the new library books almost every time. And after each one's been read 2 or 3 times, she'll ask to go to the library again. She's 3.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I can understand a person having too many books, but it is a little strange in the gift-giving context, to me, because i would rather have too many books than too many plastic toys.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama* 
I can understand a person having too many books, but it is a little strange in the gift-giving context, to me, because i would rather have too many books than too many plastic toys.

What if your kid would actually play with another plastic toy and be interested in yet another book?

I'd rather someone spend their money on something that my kid is going to enjoy rather than wasting their money on something like a book that they *think* is better quality.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
I wonder if it's more like "We have too many books for me to tell you which ones we already have so you don't duplicate them."


We love books and my kids are avid readers. A gift card to Barnes and Noble is a great gift, but a book isn't. We most likely already have it.

We have too many books. Every room has book shelves and the there are boxes of books in the basement. There's a pile of books in the hallway. It's out of control. We are working on sorting them all out and declutting. I've given boxes and boxes of books away, but they seem to reproduce on their own.









I vote for giving craft supplies. They have the wonderful ability to get used up.









Guess what my 13 year old wants for Christmas? A gift card to B&N! She wants more books!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
No no, you can never have too many books, only a too-small house or not enough bookshelves...



















We have a ton of books, but I only get rid of the ones that we've only read once and didn't like, or ones that I don't want in our house for appropriateness reasons. Toby is already a huge book fan and he's only 21 months - he prefers his books over any toy.

I like the zoo/museum membership idea, but dangit, I'd buy books just to spite your sister bwahahahha.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
This might sound silly... but can you swap hardcovers on paperback swap?









Yes! And audio books.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I didn't know it was possible to have too many books. My MIL gets irritated when she asks what to get DS for occasions....I always tell her books. Well, he *loves* books







and I know it is a safe thing to ask for.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi there....

I wouldn't say that we have "too many" books, because, well, we are obessed with them and a real library with stacks and built-in shelves is an essential item in our future house plans.... but....

We have more than 1700 books in a two bedroom apartment.... not including children's books. My DD is 19 months and she probably has 50+ Books.

It's wonderful, but insane.

So.... I have some sympathy for what your sis said... though I couldn't bring myself to say that sentence out loud.









Trin.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 12, 2009)

Hm, for a 5 year old, could you do something homemade, like a cool necklace or make a magical storybook about her, heavy on the glitter? (Okay, I don't have boys, but I recall being very big on glitter at that age. Okay, fine, fine, I still love glitter on my birthday cards!) She'd probably be delighted and it wouldn't cost much. Good luck!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Books are my favorite gift, we read 2 or 3 different books before bed every night not to mention the zillion others he brings to me during the day. Whenever people ask books are always at the top of my list so none of them get old and we have plenty to cycle through. If we end up with duplicates I donate them. As far as my books, I kept the books from college that I use often and sell the rest. My parenting and pregnancy library often gets loaned out to others. My DH is a book collector, mostly fantasy and science fiction, but he'll read them over and over.

My house is very modern and minimal, we don't collect anything, books are really the only thing we have a lot of. I think they're aesthetically pleasing when properly organized and displayed


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

And as far as a gift, my niece loved to play with playsilks and little baby slings for her stuffed animals and dolls at that age, so maybe something like that?


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

OK, now I'm curious. A PP mentioned that there are people who reread their books and people who don't. Like that poster, I have about 20 books that I've reread and reread. I'd never get rid of those. *Maybe* I could up that number to 50, esp including reference books. We have 5 bookshelves for adults, and my rule is that all books must fit on those shelves. So the books we have are likely to be faves. People who say they have hundreds of books--how many do you actually reread? Like the poster w/ 1700--do you actually reread ALL of them? I have to say, to me that seems more like a collection than an actual useful library. I mean, are you keeping hundreds of books b/c you think you need them, or just b/c you like to have a lot of books?


----------



## SpaceAngel401 (Nov 26, 2007)

Some people can have too many books. I am not one of them. I own a TON of books; most of them are in storage boxes right now because Im lodging with my folks and have a tiny tiny tiny room. I've been known, however, to go dashing down to the basement at ten o'clock at night to dig through four or six plastict storage boxes to find THE BOOK I was thinking of (and usually bring up four or five others, too LOL).

I do like the library. But often, I will then go buy books I read from the library! I am a Chronic ReReader. Most of my favorites are in tatters, with torn pages and missing covers and bindings made of duct tape. I can' twait to be on my own again and have access to all my books all the time!


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
OK, now I'm curious. A PP mentioned that there are people who reread their books and people who don't. Like that poster, I have about 20 books that I've reread and reread. I'd never get rid of those. *Maybe* I could up that number to 50, esp including reference books. We have 5 bookshelves for adults, and my rule is that all books must fit on those shelves. So the books we have are likely to be faves. People who say they have hundreds of books--how many do you actually reread? Like the poster w/ 1700--do you actually reread ALL of them? I have to say, to me that seems more like a collection than an actual useful library. I mean, are you keeping hundreds of books b/c you think you need them, or just b/c you like to have a lot of books?

I'm one of those people with *lots* of books; I also use a lot of obscure reference books that are pretty hard to find (as in, even big university libraries don't have them, & it's taken me over 2 years to track down replacements - where they can be found! - using used book resources on the internet, after our book collection was destroyed.) Besides internet reading, I usually toss back at least 300 pages a day (often twice that), & I like to re-read favorites; there are a lot of junk books out there, so I really enjoy reading books I already know are good/interesting. I probably re-read everything at least every 3 years, most annually, & some favorites, every few months. That's when I had thousands of books, I'm re-reading them more frequently now. People must live awfully close to libraries to be using them all of the time; we were about 45-50 min. from the closest one, & it was just too much to drive way out there, & have much time to browse, then drive back.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
People who say they have hundreds of books--how many do you actually reread?

A small number of our books get re-read or used for reference. The trick on thinning down is to figure out which ones really are useful and loved, and which can be let go.

My kids are 11 and 13 and homeschooled for most of their lives, so (inspite of that fact that I've let a lot of books go) we have books for all ages and on all subjects. It's hard for me to be sure which books that belong to my kids they are ready to pass on, and which ones they love too much to ever let go. Trying to have the kids help thin just winds up with us all on the floor thumbing through books together and deciding they are all to wonderful to pass along.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I always by kids books as gifts on the theory "you can't have too many books." Oh well I guess that's blown.

How about getting her a puzzle. YK One can't have too many puzzles.









Oddly I've always thought of books as semi-consumables. When one is really done with them one takes them to the used bookstore and barters them for new books. I'm hoping our used bookstore guy will take some books in exchange for giving DS chess lessons since he's been asking for them.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyMommaToo* 
Hmmmm...I guess I'll be the dissenter here. I think you CAN have too many. Once the kids' bookcases are full, there's nowhere else for books to go. We visit the library every two weeks and stock up there. (I also routinely weed out books that we don't use and donate them to the library.)

That said, I find there are always books on our lists because the kids are getting older and ready for the next stage of books. But, I still do believe that you can absolutely have too many!
-e

I haven't read the whole thread, but I agree with this. DD has stacks of childrens' books that we never read-- most of them are books other people chose for us that I'm not wild about. We are reading new chapter books all the time, but we tend to stick with the same 10-20 picture books, introducing a few new ones as she grows out of old ones.

I really only feel this way about childrens' books, though, since they have a limited shelf life (ha ha). I can't imagine feeling like I have "too many" adult books, only too little shelf space


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Oddly I've always thought of books as semi-consumables. When one is really done with them one takes them to the used bookstore and barters them for new books.

They are, and yet children's books are a little like stuffed animals. They get attached to them,.









Quote:

I'm hoping our used bookstore guy will take some books in exchange for giving DS chess lessons since he's been asking for them.
What a GREAT idea! I bet he goes for it! People who like chess love to see kids get started playing. (my kids with too many books are also good little chess players!)


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:

People who say they have hundreds of books--how many do you actually reread? Like the poster w/ 1700--do you actually reread ALL of them?










Hello.

We have two good reasons.









My Dear Husband has a PhD in English Literature/Linguistics AND we are both obsessive people.

DH has hundreds of very rare volumes and reference books which he calls upon quite often in his research. Old Norse Sagas, the complete Oxford English Dictionary (20+ volumes, iirc) Thesauri in several languages, cross-references, translations, etc. So, in that sense, yes, they are "reread."

And, he has about 100 books that were purchased for his course work, specifically.

75% of our books are probably reference books.

My husband also writes fiction, and he uses reference books to be realistic. How a blacksmith shop actually works. How to pilot a plane. How to survive in the wilderness. How to set a table for Royalty. Visual dictionaries of food, plants, animals, etc. Travel guidebooks to countries he hasn't been to....

Also, we both love fantasy and science fiction, and DH specialises in Heroic Literature, so we do "collect" those fiction books and graphic novels.

I am also into birth (shocking I know) and housekeeping manuals from past generations, so I have a few dozen of those. Example: 1887 Domestic Encyclopedia detailing how to set a broken arm, make medicinal tinctures and bake a pound cake in your woodstove oven. Or, the 1950s version of the _Canadian Mother and Child_ manual, complete with illustrations of a pants-less June Cleaver-like woman smiling on a gurney while a doctor in horn-rimmed glasses grins at her while snapping on his gloves.







Priceless.

We have the collected works of our most favourite authors (Tolkien for example) and those are usually at least a dozen.

Very few of our books are random pulp fiction. That stuff we either don't read, or get from the library. Example: Star Trek fiction. We both love Star Trek, and every now and then I need a new Trek storyline so I will take those books out of the library and read them in a day.

So, part work/lifestyle and part obsessive collecting.








Thus, my need for a real library in our house.

Trin.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:

after our book collection was destroyed
Reading that just made me queasy.

What happened??

Trin.


----------



## MG01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 

I wouldn't just say 'we have too many books' though - we just don't have enough space.

Haha, that.

I happen to think too many books is a good thing though, and somehow keep accumulating more even though they are winding up in the kitchen pantry shelves and stacked literally up to the ceiling on TOP of the bookshelves etc. Out of all the material possessions in the world, I would have to say books are the ones I am most attached to. And kiddo is less than a year old, but he still has "too many books" already







Nothing wrong with a good stash o' books! But I do get the space constraints- I just feel books are easier to store than toys and other larger/less compact items, and so worth it.

But of course, I also believe in respecting the needs/wants of the family I am giving a gift to.. so if they really don't want or need books, then so be it I guess..

I am with you though, there is perhaps no such thing as "too many" and if there is, it's NOT a bad thing imho. But I admit I am not looking forward to moving them all when I buy a house.. eesh.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
I haven't read the whole thread, but I agree with this. DD has stacks of childrens' books that we never read-- most of them are books other people chose for us that I'm not wild about. We are reading new chapter books all the time, but we tend to stick with the same 10-20 picture books, introducing a few new ones as she grows out of old ones.

I really only feel this way about childrens' books, though, since they have a limited shelf life (ha ha). I can't imagine feeling like I have "too many" adult books, only too little shelf space









I feel differently - interesting, isn't it? I tend to treasure the children's books more. I have my own collection of picture books that I keep separate from the kids' books. I think picture books are an intriguing form of art. The best provide an unmatched experience - a mixture of the visual and auditory, as well as a terrific story or message, all in a condensed package.

I'm also more reluctant to get rid of the children's books because I'm not sure what they will someday wish they had held onto. There are a few books from my childhood that I wish I could find again so I could share with my children, and also to repeat the reading pleasure I experienced back then. Re-reading a beloved childhood book is like a chance to re-enter childhood for a short time.

There are very few adult books that I think I will ever re-read. There are so many classic adult books that I haven't explored and new ones published every year. It's much easier for me to let go of adult books.


----------



## ShannaW (May 22, 2006)

Didn't get through all the pages of replies, so I apologize if I'm repeating.

The problem in our house is that we have a ton of books, but tend to read the same 20% all the time! Even I have my favorites. So every so often I go through and donate a bunch of the "blah" ones or redundant ones (seriously, how many 'big truck' books do we need? and my kids don't even know who Elmo is).

As far as gifts for a kiddo who has too many toys, how about a certificate to a fun place to go? The zoo, a jump zone, the aquarium, etc.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd has many books, clothes, and toys. Some of her books haven't been read ever because they tend to go on the shelf and be forgotten about since we usually have so many from the library that dd chose and wants to read. If we do read them it is usually only once because she doesn't have a lot of interest in reading books more than once. The same thing happens to clothes, she may wear something once, but she has her favorites and doesn't stray from them until she grows.
I don't think a book is necessarily a very thoughtful gift for a child even if they do have a lot of things. Kids like toys, they tend to have a happier reaction to opening a toy than to opening books or clothes. If the child has plenty of clothes and books then go with something that is thoughtful and will be appreciated at least for a little while. Clothes and toys probably won't be appreciated, especially if there are so many that they get lost with the other toys or books.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
We go to the library two times a week. I see no reason to own a whole bunch of children's books when I know dd will only be interested in that "level" for one year. I would much rather that the manufacturing process be used on a book that goes to a library that is shared by a whole community rather than just to my one child.

See, as a writer, I'd much rather see the author of the book get the 7-10% royalties on the book. Or we could have a system like Canada (parts of it, anyway) in which libraries track check-outs, and authors get paid a small fee for each time someone checks out their books. That way, we can continue to have an active, vibrant arts community. Don't get me wrong. I'm definitely not anti-library, but I do prefer to buy books.

We're trying to build a library in our house (no, seriously, this is something DH mentioned as a dream long before we were married). Friends can borrow our books. I hope one day my grandchildren and maybe even great-grandchildren will get to read the same books as their parents and grandparents read...all from the comfort of our house. My mom recently gave me 3 boxes of my books from when I was a preschooler. It was such a huge, emotional experience for me to open them and re-live the times I had with those books. To begin to share the stories with DC was a wonderful moment for me.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
Kids like toys, they tend to have a happier reaction to opening a toy than to opening books or clothes.

This one totally depends on the kid. The best birthday present I ever got was when I turned seven from a friend who had very little money but got me a big $1.50 compilation book of dozens of stories. I used that book to pieces.

My book wishlist on Amazon is way bigger than any of my other wishlists to this day. I would much rather have gotten books than a lot of the crap I DID get as a kid.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
I think picture books are an intriguing form of art.

There are artists who make books.

http://www.centerforbookarts.org/
http://www.libraries.rutgers.edu/rul...frontpage.html


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrandiRhoades* 
See, as a writer, I'd much rather see the author of the book get the 7-10% royalties on the book. Or we could have a system like Canada (parts of it, anyway) in which libraries track check-outs, and authors get paid a small fee for each time someone checks out their books. That way, we can continue to have an active, vibrant arts community. Don't get me wrong. I'm definitely not anti-library, but I do prefer to buy books.


I have zero problem with paying more for my library so authors get paid fairly. I just cannot justifying the existence (and therefore materials, manufacturing process, shipping, etc.....) of something that might only get a few hour's worth of use in my house. I would rather share resources and storage space with others. Also, the more I use my library, the more books it gets. I am guessing authors that would not have much market at all in the commercial arena have a better shot at libraries. This not only benefits that author but also the people (even if just a few) who now have access to a book they really like but would never have seen if not for the library.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
I have zero problem with paying more for my library so authors get paid fairly. I just cannot justifying the existence (and therefore materials, manufacturing process, shipping, etc.....) of something that might only get a few hour's worth of use in my house. I would rather share resources and storage space with others.

I understand this concern. It just doesn't outweigh my concerns about creative people in this country. There are lots of things that could be done to eliminate some of the waste of the manufacturing process, but the big publishers so far haven't been willing to make those changes. That's changing as technology improves, but it's a slow process. I suppose really the best situation is to use an e-reader to eliminate the manufacturing need altogether but still contribute to the continuation of artistic endeavors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
I am guessing authors that would not have much market at all in the commercial arena have a better shot at libraries. This not only benefits that author but also the people (even if just a few) who now have access to a book they really like but would never have seen if not for the library.

That's not necessarily true. Authors must do much of the marketing work for their own books, even for library sales. As an author, my time is better spent trying to get indepedent bookstores to carry my work than get librarians to buy it. So much in libraries depends on the preferences of the librarians and the patrons who ask for books.

Libraries aren't really all that different from bookstores, though. Our library, for example, will buy up 20 copies of every book from Grisham, Evanovich, etc. They're popular, so I understand that, but they're paying $25 a pop for them. For $500, they could've expanded the selection tremendously with lesser-known authors, especially since 18 of those copies will end up in next year's library sell.

The fact is that except for extremely large libraries, the selection tends toward pop fiction. (I don't write fiction, so this isn't a sour grapes issue. Non-fiction is totally different.) It's popular, so it's available. So people check it out. So it rates as more popular and just continues in that cycle. I've found most of the authors whose works are beautiful and inspiring by finding (literally) dusty covers on the shelves or going to rummage sales. Then I can buy that author's work from then on.

Again, I'm not the majority, and I get that. I've just thought a lot about books and creative pay. Plus, DH and I both reference most of the non-fiction books we have more than once. I do often need books at the last minute or to jog my memory about something. The library doesn't have the titles I need because they're mostly academic. I really need to have them on my shelves.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I don't think a book is necessarily a very thoughtful gift for a child even if they do have a lot of things.

I would've considered it a wonderful gift. My mother always bought me books and spent a lot of time choosing them. I can't think of a single toy I ever wanted more than a book. My children ask for books, so I really think it depends on the child. My son's biggest request this year has been for an atlas for Christmas because he really wants a book of maps.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I think it depends on the child. Some children would enjoy receiving a book and some wouldn't. My dd loves books and would be thrilled. But I wouldn't buy a book for my niece, who doesn't like to read, because I think she SHOULD want books and should like to read. That isn't in the spirit of giving.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I think it depends on the child. Some children would enjoy receiving a book and some wouldn't. My dd loves books and would be thrilled. But I wouldn't buy a book for my niece, who doesn't like to read, because I think she SHOULD want books and should like to read. That isn't in the spirit of giving.

But in a situation like that would the parent say "we have _too many_ books," or would they simply say "DC isn't really into books."

I would never say DS has too many art supplies. He does have a fair number, and he has a reasonable variety, but he is not faced with over whelming amounts. However, if one of my sisters were to suggest they wanted to get him some kind of art supply for a gift, I would steer them away from it. Not b/c "we have _too many_ art supplies" though, but b/c "DS isn't that into art, we just don't need many art supplies."

Now we do have _too many_ stuffed rabbits, but that's another story. Of course if someone got DS yet another stuffed bunny, I'm sure he would adore it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
But in a situation like that would the parent say "we have _too many_ books," or would they simply say "DC isn't really into books."

I would never say DS has too many art supplies. He does have a fair number, and he has a reasonable variety, but he is not faced with over whelming amounts. However, if one of my sisters were to suggest they wanted to get him some kind of art supply for a gift, I would steer them away from it. Not b/c "we have _too many_ art supplies though, but b/c "DS isn't that into art, we just don't need many art supplies."

Now we do have _too many_ stuffed rabbits, but that's another story. Of course if someone got DS yet another stuffed bunny, I'm sure he would adore it.

I agree with that. But maybe she doesn't want to say her dc isn't into books because she's afraid it would reflect poorly upon the dc. I just hate to assume badly of someone.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
But in a situation like that would the parent say "we have _too many_ books," or would they simply say "DC isn't really into books."

It depends. In my family of orgin, to say that a child wasn't that into books would be a bit like saying they worship Satan. There would be a lot of judgment there. It's almost a moral thing. (I don't think it should be that way, but they're disfunctional).

Quote:

Now we do have _too many_ stuffed rabbits, but that's another story. Of course if someone got DS yet another stuffed bunny, I'm sure he would adore it.
We have too many stuffed cats, and my 11 year old told her grandma that she wants a stuffed cat for Christmas. Grandma is happy that DD still likes stuffed animals and DD will love the new cat, but I seriously just don't see the point.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrandiRhoades* 

We're trying to build a library in our house (no, seriously, this is something DH mentioned as a dream long before we were married). Friends can borrow our books. I hope one day my grandchildren and maybe even great-grandchildren will get to read the same books as their parents and grandparents read...all from the comfort of our house. My mom recently gave me 3 boxes of my books from when I was a preschooler. It was such a huge, emotional experience for me to open them and re-live the times I had with those books. To begin to share the stories with DC was a wonderful moment for me.

When dd was about 10 y.o., she started a library in our house. She created a computer database (just an Excel spreadsheet really) to list our books by title and author, and to create a sign-out/sign-in log.

She invited all her friends, our neighbours, and family to patronize her library. Of course, everyone played along. She held storytime. When I was late with my returns, she charged me overdue fines.

It was hilarious and adorable and one of my favourite memories!

And the emotional connection with books read as a child is exactly the reason I hang on to those books for my children, rather than any adult books we have.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Considering that there's a lot of crap written for kids, I wouldn't assume anything.

I agree.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

You can have too many books ... but toys are worse. Gift voucher for fun activities or crafting sounds like a good bet. Educational games? Child's digital camera? Sports equipment?


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

after our book collection was destroyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
Reading that just made me queasy.

What happened??

Trin.

We're in southern CA - wildfire.

Pertaining to gift-giving, one of the really wonderful things that folks did after the fire was, my MDC mamma birth group from my older DD (then, 18 months old), put together a list of the favorite children's books we'd lost, & got together to replace almost all of them.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

WE have too many books..

and we always want more









and never say no to new ones. EVER.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm another one for "how in the heck can you have too many books!!!" 4 bookshelves in our house, plus tow plastic bins in the basement, and another plastic bin full at the grandparent's = literally over 1 ton of books!!

My *ONLY* beef with books is the darn glue they use and the off gassing







(DH is taking a Green class at his architcture school and is learning soooo much! Way more then I could have told him and I've told him a lot







)

Hmmm, a little girl that has everything. Does she have a tutu? A fairy wand? Could you get her a cute fairy bendy doll? Or make one? Knit a felted purse or sew one? Knit a pair elf slippers? Cute hair accessories?


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrandiRhoades* 
My mom recently gave me 3 boxes of my books from when I was a preschooler. It was such a huge, emotional experience for me to open them and re-live the times I had with those books. To begin to share the stories with DC was a wonderful moment for me.









oh that's sooo thoughtful and sweet of your mom! I have the seem feeling about childhood book memories but unfortunately my parents didn't keep most of the early ones we had...whenever I do find a copy (often second hand or from library book sales) I can't resist to get it and share it with my children, too







.

I do keep all my children's drawings in boxes so they can go through them on a later age. My mom kept a box with a whole lot the pre-school drawings I made (well, the ones at school the ones I did at home are gone) and I just love her for it!
(fyi I'm into illustration and LOVE books and have a collection of very creative picture books next to the picture books my kids have, I do read my kids often from those, but only I will handle these books or they'll be ruined







).

I loved the library as a kid but I am also so much into buying (and yes it's better, regarding author's rights!) the books that really appeal to me. Anyway, we do not have a huge mothertongue library around here so we by lots of books in my country of origin.


----------

